# Post Hole digger



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is a picture of My digger on my Deere.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Where were you when I was doing my posts for my shed. Cool setup.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice Setup*

As they say work smarter not harder. 
:hide:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow, nice setup. Wish I had that for the hundreds of posts I've dug over the past two years.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My brother in-law has one of those on his tractor hes been using it a lot lately putting up his fence.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I helped my sister put in a vinyl fence around her pool area this summer and last summer. We easily did over 50 sections of 6 foot fence. My arms were sure sore from using the gas powered hand held unit. She wanted me to dig em by hand!!! It told her no way in hell.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Got Dirt????*

Befco 66" model T50 Tiller. Used it today ,turned about 5 acres in an hour.Then I did a pad in front of a garage for a customer.Tilled it 8" deep dug it out with the loader and stacked the topsoil.Tilled it again down 8",dug out the muddy shale and stacked it,seperate pile.Had 22 yards of #3a stone dropped.Spread that,then 22 yards of 2- limestone on top of the 3a stone.Spread and tampped.A good days work all in less then 5 hours.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *Here is a picture of My digger on my Deere. *


Is that your phone line wound up on the bottom of it?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*wound up*

No those are cucumber vines. I had just finished with turning under the pickle patch


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*shale*

After the pickle patch I did a till job in shale,the vines are all gone.Tines are nice and clean.


----------

